# How do I video live and project on a screen



## Jeremy K (Jun 8, 2016)

I am hosting a blacksmithing demonstration for about 50 ppl in a few weeks, and would like to video and project on a screen so they can see up close better as they are watching live from the "bleacher" setup they are viewing from. What would the cheapest(most reasonable) equipment available be to do this ( approx. cost?). I know this is a fairly vague question but I do not know much about this equipment. Is there a short reasonable answer? it'll be about 4 hours worth of demonstrations worth that I would like to actually record and project at the same time - is this possible? - Jeremy Knippel - Thank You for any advice.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 8, 2016)

A camera, 16/32gb SD card to record, camera to projector cables, a projector, cheap screen or sheet. 2,000$ minimum and that is cutting some corners.

Ambient light factors into your projector purchase. The more you have the more expensive the projector is going to be.

So really it comes down to what your version of cheap is in terms of quality and dollars.


----------



## Jeremy K (Jun 8, 2016)

Amiers said:


> A camera, 16/32gb SD card to record, camera to projector cables, a projector, cheap screen or sheet. 2,000$ minimum and that is cutting some corners.
> 
> Ambient light factors into your projector purchase. The more you have the more expensive the projector is going to be.
> 
> So really it comes down to what your version of cheap is in terms of quality and dollars.




Ok - Thank you for the reply, that amount - yes is a bit more than expected for a once a year demo I do, but I will continue to keep this in mind as I would like to be able to do this in the future but for now it will have to be " they see what they see from their seats" Again I appreciate the reply. Anyone in the north Central Minnesota area that has the equipement to do this interested in videoing/recording etc. for this event July 9th??? 65lbs of pig will be cooked and a pot luck dinner besides 4 hours of blacksmithing demos. Anyone??? - Jeremy


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 8, 2016)

You may find a local rental house has a good day rate for a package or the A/V department at some school or business may be able to help you out.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 8, 2016)

You might even get a rental house to sponsor it and donate gear rental with an offer of food and beer.

If not it looks like EMI Audio might be a starting point to give them a call and ask who else is around that rents the best you need. It will possibly be cheaper since it's a one off.


----------



## Jeremy K (Jun 8, 2016)

OK thank you for the suggestions, - This may be a good investment, as i'd like to video more blacksmithing things I do - guess I'll need to save up some green backs - I'll look into the options.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 9, 2016)

Remember that renting and buying are not mutually exclusive...
You could but the parts you will use more regularly - like the camera, but rent in the rest (projector etc.) for the one offs...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 9, 2016)

That is probably the ideal solution for this situation. It will still cost quite a bit ($250 or so for rental), so you will need to factor that into the cost of doing the event.


----------



## DRU (Jun 9, 2016)

You could do webcam(s) -> Mac with Qlab Pro Video and screen capture software -> projector. Renting Qlab Pro Video is only $5/day.

How big is the space you are working? Do you have access to a projector and screen in the space? Do you need multiple screens?


----------



## Jeremy K (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies, - I will explore this more for next years demo and most likely purchase the equipment I need between now and then, that way I can be more prepared and get to use it before the event so I have no issues during the demo next year. Thank you all again - Jeremy


----------

